# SAG Awards 2019: Doppelgewinn für Black Panther



## BelanaRi (28. Januar 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *SAG Awards 2019: Doppelgewinn für Black Panther* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *SAG Awards 2019: Doppelgewinn für Black Panther*


----------



## xNomAnorx (28. Januar 2019)

Der Hype um diesen Film ist dermaßen lächerlich  
Bin mal gespannt wie viele Oscars es werden.


----------



## SGDrDeath (28. Januar 2019)

BelanaRi schrieb:


> Dabei zitierte er Nina Samones


Oder vielleicht doch eher Nina S*i*mone?


----------



## Loosa (28. Januar 2019)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Der Hype um diesen Film ist dermaßen lächerlich



Das Einspielergebnis sagt etwas anderes.


----------



## xNomAnorx (28. Januar 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Das Einspielergebnis sagt etwas anderes.



Einspielergebnis ist laut dir also Zeichen von Qualität? 
Dann hätten auch die Transformers-Filme Awards gewinnen müssen


----------



## Spiritogre (28. Januar 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Das Einspielergebnis sagt etwas anderes.



Ich habe ihn mir jetzt extra zwei Mal angesehen, fand ich ihn beim ersten Mal noch sehr gut war es beim zweiten Mal schon nur durchschnittlich. Gerade im Direktvergleich mit anderen Marvel Superheldenfilmen gefielen mir viele andere aus der gleichen Zeit besser, sogar Thor 3. 

Also ja, der Film lebt nur vom Hype um die schwarzen Charaktere, finde ich sehr schade, dass er praktisch ausschließlich daran gemessen wird, gerade die protektionistische Diktatur Wakanda, die sich nach und nach öffnet hat als Thema ja durchaus potenzial. Um so schlimmer ist es, dass es als "Staat für Schwarze" so abgefeiert wird, völlig ignorierend, dass es eben eine Monarchie also letztlich Diktatur ist, die absolut xenophob und auch rassistisch veranlagt ist. 

Schwarze Marvel Superheldenfilme gab es ja nun auch schon einige und die gesamte Blade Serie ist besser als Black Panther ... nur hat Blade nie irgendwelche Auszeichnungen bekommen, weil damals schwarze Darsteller völlig normal waren und das niemand als besonders angesehen hat.


----------



## Loosa (28. Januar 2019)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Einspielergebnis ist laut dir also Zeichen von Qualität?



Das habe ich ja nicht behauptet. Aber ein künstlicher Hype von außen bringt noch lange keine Zuschauerrekorde.
Er war gut, beliebt und in seiner Form außergewöhnlich. Und daraus wurde dann ein Hype. 

Ein bisschen wie Hamilton. Wer hätte gedacht, dass ein Musical über den ersten Finanzminister solche Wellen schlagen könnte?



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Also ja, der Film lebt nur vom Hype um die schwarzen Charaktere, finde ich sehr schade, dass er praktisch ausschließlich daran gemessen wird, gerade die protektionistische Diktatur Wakanda, die sich nach und nach öffnet hat als Thema ja durchaus potenzial. Um so schlimmer ist es, dass es als "Staat für Schwarze" so abgefeiert wird, völlig ignorierend, dass es eben eine Monarchie also letztlich Diktatur ist, die absolut xenophob und auch rassistisch veranlagt ist.



Weil die vom Westen aufgezwungenen Demokratien und Grenzen in Afrika ja auch so toll funktionieren. 

Ich verstehe eh nicht ganz, warum du dich an der Staatsform so aufhängst, wenn der Grund des Erfolgs ganz woanders liegt. Nach _dem_ Maßstab dürfte man wohl bei jedem Superhelden irgendwas finden. Die Monarchie ist nunmal Stan Lee's Vorlage.

Von 20 Marvel-Filmen gibt es wieviele mit schwarzen Hauptdarstellern? Es dürfte sogar überhaupt der einzige, so besetzte Blockbuster mit AAA Budget sein. Hollywood ist Weiß, und es gibt beinahe keine Filme mit denen sich Schwarze identifizieren könnten (Ghetto-Filme mal außen vor). Ein anderes positives Vorbild eines schwarzen Helden? Lando Calrissian - auch schon eine Weile her.
Und es ist nichtmal nur die Hautfarbe, die den Film außergewöhnlich macht, sondern das Abfeiern afrikanischer Kultur generell. Kunst, Ästhetik, Sprache (Xhosa ist Klasse ), Mode, und so weiter.

In der Gesamtheit ein absolut außergewöhnlicher Film. Auch wenn uns das (als Nicht-Zielgruppe) vielleicht nichtmal als etwas besonderes auffällt.


----------



## xNomAnorx (28. Januar 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Das habe ich ja nicht behauptet. Aber ein künstlicher Hype von außen bringt noch lange keine Zuschauerrekorde.



Ich hab nie behauptet, dass er künstlich ist. Und den Hype selbst auch nie bestritten. Ihn nur als lächerlich bezeichnet, weil hier ein lediglich guter Film zu etwas gemacht wird, dass er einfach nicht ist. 
Und wie gesagt Zuschauerrekorde sagen gar nichts über Qualität aus. 



> Er war gut, beliebt und in seiner Form außergewöhnlich. Und daraus wurde dann ein Hype.



Ja...aber das heißt nicht, dass er Awards verdient. Den Film für einen schwarzen Cast zu feiern, den Soundtrack, die Kostüme - alles völlig legitim. Aber Awards sollten imo für filmische Qualität verliehen werden und die hat er nicht in dem Maße, dass ihm zugesprochen wird.


----------



## Loosa (28. Januar 2019)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ja...aber das heißt nicht, dass er Awards verdient. Den Film für einen schwarzen Cast zu feiern, den Soundtrack, die Kostüme - alles völlig legitim. Aber Awards sollten imo für filmische Qualität verliehen werden und die hat er nicht in dem Maße, dass ihm zugesprochen wird.



Ach, so meinst du das. Ok, da bin ich bei dir. Für einen Superheldenfilm ist er nicht übel, aber die künstlerische Qualität ist ja bei dem ganzen Genre... nunja. 
(Zum Thema Superhelden hat Bill Maher dieses Wochenende erst einen bösen Beitrag gebracht )

Von Oscars und Co erwarte ich mir aber eh nicht viel. Und ich bin nicht so weit Cineast, dass ich mir großartig Arthouse angucke. Das mag hohe Qualität bieten, ist mir aber eher zu schwere Kost und zu anstrengend.


----------



## xNomAnorx (28. Januar 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ach, so meinst du das. Ok, da bin ich bei dir. Für einen Superheldenfilm ist er nicht übel, aber die künstlerische Qualität ist ja bei dem ganzen Genre... nunja.
> (Zum Thema Superhelden hat Bill Maher dieses Wochenende erst einen bösen Beitrag gebracht )
> 
> Von Oscars und Co erwarte ich mir aber eh nicht viel. Und ich bin nicht so weit Cineast, dass ich mir großartig Arthouse angucke. Das mag hohe Qualität bieten, ist mir aber eher zu schwere Kost und zu anstrengend.



Ich fand z.B. letztes Jahr sowohl Infinity War als auch Into the Spiderverse bessere Superheldenfilme als Black Panther. Dennoch würde ich sie beide nicht als Besten Film nominieren. 
Bill Maher ist mal ein Late-TV-Host bei dem ich dir zustimme  Den kann ich mir auch noch anschauen  
Nein meine Erwartungen an die Oscars sind auch nicht mehr vorhanden. Aber die Nominierungen und Preise für Black Panther lösen dann doch trotzdem Befremdlichkeit bei mir aus.


----------



## HandsomeLoris (28. Januar 2019)

Es dünkt mich in diesem Fall auch eine Auslegungssache. Der Preis ist wohl nicht direkt für den Film sondern für die Schauspielerriege - und da fährt Black Panther wirklich schwere Geschütze auf, insofern finde ich den Preis durchaus gerechtfertigt.
Ein Problem habe ich aber, wenn Black Panther zum besten Film des MCU ernannt wird, denn das ist er definitv nicht. In diesem Fall wirkt es auf mich so, dass Black Panther der beste Film ist, weil er der beste Film sein MUSS.


----------



## xNomAnorx (28. Januar 2019)

HandsomeLoris schrieb:


> Es dünkt mich in diesem Fall auch eine Auslegungssache. Der Preis ist wohl nicht direkt für den Film sondern für die Schauspielerriege - und da fährt Black Panther wirklich schwere Geschütze auf, insofern finde ich den Preis durchaus gerechtfertigt.



Meinst du weil der Cast hochwertige Namen enthält? Dafür gibt es doch keinen Oscar.
Oder meinst du die tatsächliche Schauspielleistung? Wenn dem so ist, muss ich widersprechen. Die Schauspielerleistungen sind gut - aber oscarwürdig? Sry, da gibt es dutzende von Filmen in denen der Cast mehr zeigt. Die Emotionen, die die Schauspieler von Black Panther im Film abrufen, kannst du wahrscheinlich an einer Hand abzählen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Januar 2019)

Kann diese Zahl an Preisen und Nominierungen für BP auch kein Stück nachvollziehen. Es ist natürlich kein schlechter Film, im Gegenteil, auf seine Art sogar ein interessanter Exot. Für mich hat es in der Vergangenheit allerdings einige erheblich bessere Marvel-Filme gegeben die einige wichtige Preise durchaus verdient hätten. Die Menge an Oscar-Nominierungen lässt einen fast denken dass es ein ähnliches Genre-Meisterwerk wie seinerzeit The Dark Knight (8 Nominierungen. 2 gewonnen) sei, und mal ganz ehrlich, da liegen Welten.


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. Januar 2019)

Black Panther fand ich schon sehr gelungen. Soundtrack, Art Design, der Antagonist usw. waren erstklassig. Der Film ist definitiv einer der besten Filme des MCUs. Besser ist aber nach wie vor Infinity War, den ich mir irgendwie immer wieder angucken kann, ohne dass er langweilig wird.

Ob die beiden Filme jetzt aber einen Oscar oder eine andere hochkarätige Auszeichnung verdient hätten, will ich dennoch bezweifeln. Letztlich sind die MCU-Filme eben "nur" Mainstream-Filme, die das Hirn relativ wenig beanspruchen. Aber eben hervorragende Mainstream-Filme.


----------



## Spiritogre (30. Januar 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Weil die vom Westen aufgezwungenen Demokratien und Grenzen in Afrika ja auch so toll funktionieren.


Wollen wir da jetzt wirklich diskutieren, wie toll die afrikanischen Kulturen sind und wie gut die Menschenrechte dort heute wären (eben noch erheblich schlimmer als ohnehin schon) ohne die Kolonialzeit? Was wäre Afrika ohne westliche Einflüsse? Ein Haufen Buschleute die sich mit Macheten die Köpfe einschlagen und Frauen als Vieh ansehen.
Ja, die Kolonialzeit hat viel Leid gebracht aber langfristig eben auch eine gewisse Kultur ohne die heute dort alles viel, viel schlimmer wäre. 



> Ich verstehe eh nicht ganz, warum du dich an der Staatsform so aufhängst, wenn der Grund des Erfolgs ganz woanders liegt. Nach _dem_ Maßstab dürfte man wohl bei jedem Superhelden irgendwas finden. Die Monarchie ist nunmal Stan Lee's Vorlage.


Ich hänge mich nicht an der Staatsform auf, der Film macht das ganz toll und zeigt ja auch die ersten Schritte hin zur Öffnung. Ich hänge mich an den Leuten auf, die Wakanda als "Schwarzen Staat" und seinen Protektionismus abfeiern.



> Von 20 Marvel-Filmen gibt es wieviele mit schwarzen Hauptdarstellern? Es dürfte sogar überhaupt der einzige, so besetzte Blockbuster mit AAA Budget sein. Hollywood ist Weiß, und es gibt beinahe keine Filme mit denen sich Schwarze identifizieren könnten (Ghetto-Filme mal außen vor). Ein anderes positives Vorbild eines schwarzen Helden? Lando Calrissian - auch schon eine Weile her.


Ernsthaft jetzt? Wie alt bist du noch mal (ernste Frage)? Ich bin in den 80ern mit sehr vielen Schwarzen Superstars groß geworden, das zog durch die 90er und das war auch schon vorab in den 70ern so. 
Größen wie Richard Roundtree, Danny Glover, Eddie Murphy (einer meiner absoluten Lieblingsschauspieler mit Dutzenden tollen Filmen, übrigens Zamunda scheint mir persönlich erheblich heimeliger als Wakanda), Denzel Washington, Wesley Snipes (Schwarzer Marvel Superheld in Blade), Morgan Freeman, Will Smith, Martin Lawrence, Samuel L. Jackson, Forest Whitaker,  Laurence Fishburne, James Earl Jones, Sidney Poitier, Louis Gossett Jr., Cuba Gooding Jr. und neuer Jamie Foxx oder Idris Elba. Alles absolute Superstars. Und das ist nur eine kleine Auswahl. 

Was Scharze Marvel Helden im Film angeht es gibt immerhin Luke Cage als Serie, Halle Berry als Storm in X-Men (die übrigens vorher als DC Heldin Catwoman auch einen eigenen Superheldenfilm hatte), dann gibt es Spawn (kriegt bald auch einen neuen Film mit Idris Elba der übrigens schon als Heimdall bei Thor mitspielt) und die mehrfach erwähnten Blade Filme mit Snipes sowie die Blade TV Serie mit "Sticky Fingaz). Andere schwarze Superhelden in Spielfilmen wären z.B. Hancock (Will Smith), Die Fackel aus Fantastic Four (Michael B. Jordan) oder Meteor Man (Robert Townsend). Und wenn man mal kurz Google anschmeißt finden sich sicher noch erheblich mehr.



> Und es ist nichtmal nur die Hautfarbe, die den Film außergewöhnlich macht, sondern das Abfeiern afrikanischer Kultur generell. Kunst, Ästhetik, Sprache (Xhosa ist Klasse ), Mode, und so weiter.


Was das darstellen und abfeiern der Kultur in Black Panther anrichtet sah man jetzt kürzlich bei Aquaman, Jason Momoa und Crew tanzten diesen hawaianischen traditionellen Tanz und die Leute schrien sofort "cultural approbiation", weil sie dachten, das ist ein afrikanischer Tanz (aus Wakanda). Tatsächlich ist bei Wakanda natürlich sehr viel aus etlichen Kulturen entlehnt. 

Überhaupt ist dieses Thema des kulturellen Protektionismus so eine neumodische Sache, die New York Post hatte dieser Tage einen Hassartikel auf Mary Poppins, weil sie, nachdem sie aus dem Kamin kam naturgemäß etwas Ruß im Gesicht hatte und dieses als "Blackface" verurteilt wurde. 

Tatsache ist, "cultural approbiation" ist das Dämlichste, was sich die Linken als verabscheuungswürdig einfallen lassen haben können, weil sie statt dem wirklich für alle gewinnbringenden Multikulti und das feiern anderer Kulturen eine strengste Segregation fordern und sich damit absolut identisch zu Nazis und anderen Rassisten aufführen.


----------



## Enisra (30. Januar 2019)

naja, Qualität kann man anders als bei ... CPUs nicht in Benchmarks oder Verarbeitung messen, ansonsten dürften bei den besten Filmen ja *nur *so Arthousegeraffel dabei sein wie BOYHOOD
Aber wenn man sich mal so die Oscars anschaut, da hat man in der Nominierung ja auch nicht nur eben Oscarbait Filme und Arthousegeraffel sondern halt auch Filme nominiert die einfach sehr gut sind und halt auch einen großen Impakt auf die Leute hatten und da muss man schon sehr Arrogannt sein wenn man das dem Film hier absprechen würde und da fallen auch andere Dinge mit rein

Abgesehen davon können wir gerne das Fass aufmachen was der Weiße Mann so von Demokratie und Selbstbestimmung von bestimmten Kreisen hält *wirft mal so das Häppchen Garrymandering mal rein*


----------



## Spiritogre (31. Januar 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, Qualität kann man anders als bei ... CPUs nicht in Benchmarks oder Verarbeitung messen, ansonsten dürften bei den besten Filmen ja *nur *so Arthousegeraffel dabei sein wie BOYHOOD
> Aber wenn man sich mal so die Oscars anschaut, da hat man in der Nominierung ja auch nicht nur eben Oscarbait Filme und Arthousegeraffel sondern halt auch Filme nominiert die einfach sehr gut sind und halt auch einen großen Impakt auf die Leute hatten und da muss man schon sehr Arrogannt sein wenn man das dem Film hier absprechen würde und da fallen auch andere Dinge mit rein


Okay, wenn man dem "Impact" des Filmes auf eine bestimmte Demografie in den USA Rechnung trägt, dann hat er natürlich eine gewisse Berechtigung bei den Oscars. 

Das Erinnerungsvermögen der Amerikaner ist in solchen Fällen ja auch immer extrem kurz. Black Panther ist der erste Schwarze Superheld genauso wie Ms Marvel die erste weibliche Superheldin ist, dabei ist Wonder Woman nun wirklich nicht alt (und Wonder Woman gab es schon als Serie in den 70ern, kleine Anekdote am Rand, die alte Wonder Woman Darstellerin ist mit dem Boss von Zenimax / Bethesda verheiratet). 



> Abgesehen davon können wir gerne das Fass aufmachen was der Weiße Mann so von Demokratie und Selbstbestimmung von bestimmten Kreisen hält *wirft mal so das Häppchen Garrymandering mal rein*


Das hat nicht direkt was mit dem Weißen Mann zu tun sondern geht eher um Macht. Dass das Wahlsystem in den USA eine einzige Katastrophe ist brauchen wir hier nicht diskutieren, da stimme ich unumwunden zu. Es ist ja durchaus bekannt, dass z.B. Vorbestrafte oft nicht wählen dürfen, und natürlich trifft das dann leider sehr viele Schwarze. 

Wobei man festhalten muss, das Rassenproblem der USA trifft vornehmlich Schwarze und etwa Mexikaner, während Asiaten praktisch keinerlei Probleme haben. Ist ein wenig analog zu uns, bei uns sind die Problemfälle meist arabischstämmig aber auch hier haben Asiaten kaum Probleme. Da darf man jetzt schon mal Fragen, ist das zumindest hierzulande jetzt die Schuld des Weißen Mannes und wieso nimmt der Asiaten aus seinem angeblichen Rassismus raus? Oder ist es nicht doch zumindest teilweise das Verhalten der angeblich unterdrückten, die eben selbst für Trouble sorgen ...


----------

